# First Clownfish baby



## twobytwo (Oct 25, 2014)

Well, my clowns laid their very first clutch of eggs. Pretty small, about 15 eggs. Prepared a grow out tank, got some rotifers to culture.

Last night i thought I had one more day to prepare, however I did shut off the skimmer "just in case". Woke up this morning to see just one fry (no more eggs) swimming around. So, I scooped him up. Grow out tank is just warming up now before i put the fish in. But take a look!


----------



## darkcoral (Apr 9, 2018)

Very Cool!


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

Good for you, I been trying for so long, still without any success, more often because I am not prepared when they laid eggs.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Ya got babies everywhere in your house now!


----------



## twobytwo (Oct 25, 2014)

Here's day 2....

I'll post more as things progress...


----------



## BHillson (Dec 12, 2016)

twobytwo said:


> Well, my clowns laid their very first clutch of eggs. Pretty small, about 15 eggs. Prepared a grow out tank, got some rotifers to culture.
> 
> Last night i thought I had one more day to prepare, however I did shut off the skimmer "just in case". Woke up this morning to see just one fry (no more eggs) swimming around. So, I scooped him up. Grow out tank is just warming up now before i put the fish in. But take a look!


That is very cool. Congrats!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

